# Orange County, Irvine, South County Locals...



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

Just wanted to kick off a Orange County thread, see who's listening and see whats going on. 

They have a Hot Rod Meet every Tuesday evening at the Fudruckers off of El Toro Road in Lake Forest, about 1/2 a mile from the 5 Freeway, I'm open to meet up with some fellew goat herders if anyones interested???...

Hit me up...


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Hello...*

LA, Orange County, San Clemente? 

Helllllooooo, *tap, tap* is this thing on? 

Is A-N-Y-B-O-D-Y H-E-R-E....?

rEpREzEnT!


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey man I am up in Fullerton but I work in Lake Forest and pass that Fudruckers everyday. I will see if I can roll this Tuesdayarty:


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Cool!*

Right on man! 

I'll meet you there yeah? 

What time can you make it there? I got off at 4:30 and can be there by 5:00pm.


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Ill get there at 4:30 and stick around... I have a class at 6:30 though so ill bolt at around 6


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*postpone...*

Matt, 

It was nice meeting you there. Lots of nice hot rods, old schoolers and trucks. 

Next Tuesday? Same Place? Same Time or earlier. I swear next time I'll have my car and I wont have to pick **** up on the way. 

Till then... 

I'll bring my camera next time, so we can post pics of what everyone is missing.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Today...*

I'll be crusing over to fudruckers again off of El Toro, in Lake Forest. At the 5 Freeway and El Toro Road, less than a quarter mile off the freeway on the left side, next to the new Home Depot. 

Maybe we'll see ya.


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Fudruckers was badass. There ended up being 5 new GTO's there, and a bunch of really good looking cars. Everything from dragsters to blown vipers was there. If anyone is is the OC San Diego, Los Angeles area, head down this tuesday and we will all meet up again and have a beer. :cheers 

Its arty: time.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Pics from last Tuesdays Fudruckers...*

I'm not sure why embeded players wont work on this forum, but the url link for the slideshow is at the bottom. 

<embed src="http://img385.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="426" height="320" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="000080" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img385/4468/11870139738xv.smil"/>
<br/><a href="http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php">Go to ImageShack® to Create your own Slideshow</a>

http://img385.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img385/4468/11870139738xv.smil


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Man that was a good time. Anyone who live anywhere in the area should come doen this Tuesday and have a good time. THis time we will bring a cooler with some refreshments....:cheers


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

There were six new model GTOs that showed up this last Tuesday. We are taking over the carshow.......everyone else, come join the arty:


----------



## LS2 HSV (Aug 16, 2007)

*Fuddruckers*

Hey dudes.
Troy with the Midnight Blue '05.
Thanks for representin' at FUDDRUCKERS.... good times.

Standing Invite to anyone who wants to join. Every TUESDAY!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Tomorrow at the sonic in anaheim at 8 pm there is going to be a gtg.


----------



## fusionchicken (Dec 11, 2006)

can i come? i drive an Evo IX...but i come in peace. just want to check out the GTO's in person and see if i can get a ride in an LS2 goat since i'm possibly considering converting


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

There won't be a problem with that. Hell I'll even give you a ride.


----------



## fusionchicken (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Dan, just wanted to thank you again for the ride...didn't even know when you left haha

the meet was pretty big, very chill, buncha cool people.

a 530rwhp+ procharged LS1 goat and a 530rwhp procharged c6 vette...f*cking sick

and my Evo felt slower than balls with 730 extra lbs aboard 

i love me some v8's. torque is awesome.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I took off when we all cruised down to downtown disney. Some dumbass even decided to burn out when there was a cop 4 cars behind him. He was lucky the cop was busy harassing bums at a bus stop.


----------



## 50DEUCE (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this meet still happening? Time, date, and location? Myself and an STI would like to check this meet out if it's possible..


----------



## GM_96LT4 (Sep 4, 2007)

GoatMann said:


> I'm not sure why embeded players wont work on this forum, but the url link for the slideshow is at the bottom.
> 
> <embed src="http://img385.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="426" height="320" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="000080" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img385/4468/11870139738xv.smil"/>
> <br/><a href="http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php">Go to ImageShack® to Create your own Slideshow</a>
> ...


:cheers Looks like a lot of nice cars out there !



mlekawa said:


> Man that was a good time. Anyone who live anywhere in the area should come doen this Tuesday and have a good time. THis time we will bring a cooler with some refreshments....:cheers


As soon as I get a chance; I will join you two. Probably in two to three weeks.

I will be basically be out of town until then.

Glenn


----------

